# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  دردشة الايموشن .. من غير كلام

## دموع الغصون

مساء / صباح الخير 




انزلو لتحت في مفاجئه 



.

.



.



.









.
.
.
.




 

.

.

.




طبعا ملانه وتعبانه ومو مركزه  بس المهم  


هلا اغلب الاعضاء بحبو الفيسات و الايموشن و السمايلز شو ماكان اسمهم 

هلا هالموضوع رح يكون دردشه بس صامته 

يعني رح تكون دردشة مختلفة شوي بس بالصوركل عضو يرد على التاني 

بس ممنوع الحكي

----------


## shams spring

:31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:

----------


## دموع الغصون

:Eh S(7): 
 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
 :Eh S(7):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (22):  :SnipeR (22):  :SnipeR (22):

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

:SnipeR (54):  :SnipeR (54):  :SnipeR (54):  :SnipeR (54):  :SnipeR (54):  :SnipeR (54):  :SnipeR (54):

----------


## بسمه

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات



----------


## shams spring

> 


 :8b3914fe8f:

----------


## &روان&

:Bl (7):  :Bl (7):  :Bl (7):

----------


## shams spring

:SnipeR (43):  :SnipeR (43):

----------


## shams spring

:SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):

----------


## دموع الغصون

:SnipeR (53):  :SnipeR (53):  :SnipeR (53):  :SnipeR (53):

----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## (dodo)



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## (dodo)



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## (dodo)

:8b3914fe8f:  :8b3914fe8f:

----------


## محمد العزام

:8b3914fe8f:  


 :Icon7:  


 :36 19 2[1]:  


 


 :SillyFace:  


 


 :Eh S(18):  


 


 


 :Emb3(1):  


 :36 1 25[1]:  


 :Moderated:  


 :Him:  


 


 :Eh S(4):  


 


 


 :Ag:  


 :7 5 138[1]:  


 :Icon17:  


 :110104 EmM8 Prv:  


 


 :Big Grin:  


 


 


 


 


 :7f21b6bbef:  


 :Icon6:  


 :36 10 2[1]:  


 


 


 


 :Eh S(17):  


 


 


 :Dance:  


 :36 1 21[1]:  


 :Icon32:  


 :Header:  


 


 :Eh S(3):  


 


 


 :7anoon:  


 :Df3d6b430e:

----------


## (dodo)

:Icon7:  :Icon7: 
 :SnipeR (11):

----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون

>

----------


## (dodo)



----------


## محمد العزام

:Ag:  :Ag:  :Ag:  :Ag:  :Ag:  :Ag:  :Ag:  :Ag: 
 :Ag:  :Ag:  :Ag:  :Ag:

----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## (dodo)



----------


## محمد العزام



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## (dodo)



----------


## محمد العزام

:Eh S(17):  


 :Eh S(17):  


 :Eh S(17):  


 :Eh S(17):  


 :Eh S(17):  


 :Eh S(17):  


 :Eh S(17):

----------


## (dodo)



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## (dodo)



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## (dodo)



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون

*






*

----------


## (dodo)



----------


## &روان&



----------


## هدوء عاصف

> 



 :SnipeR (4):  :SnipeR (4):  :SnipeR (4):

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

:SnipeR (54):   :SnipeR (54):   :SnipeR (54):   :SnipeR (54):  :SnipeR (54):   :SnipeR (54):   :SnipeR (54):

----------


## دموع الغصون

*



*

----------

